# Ipad 32g ou ipad 16g + 3G ?



## bobydeouf (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Voila je compte acheter sous peu un ipad. Mon probleme c'est que je ne sais pas lequel choisir entre le 3G 16g et le 32g (sans 3G). 
J'ai déjà un iphone (32G) et un MBP et je voudrais absolument me prendre un ipad. 
Alors bon je suis partagé car le 3g c'est vrai que c'est intéressant (le principe : avoir internet partout) mais bon les abonnements ne sont pas top en France de plus si c'est la même chose qu'avec le iphone 3gs je pense que le iphone me suffit. 
Apres il y a aussi la taille. Même si je réduit mes données j'ai peur d'être un peu juste avec 16g. 
En fait pensez vous qu'en ayant un iphone 3gs j'ai intérêt à prendre l'ipad 3g ???

Et encore une question : je suis étudiant en droit et je prend beaucoup de note. Pensez vous que l'ipad avec clavier et des applications comme goodreader peuvent remplacer mon MBP en tout cas pour la prise de note ???


----------



## fairway (8 Juin 2010)

16go c'est un peu juste amha pour une utilisation nomade.
Si c'est juste pour chez toi, ça suffit.

Les offres 3G des operateurs evolueront et les recharges SFR pour 3 jours ne sont pas si mal que ça pour un besoin occasionnel.

Apres, tu vas avoir les afficionados du JB qui te parleront de Mywi mais je ne suis personnellement pas pour.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

Salut !

Écoute, c'est tout bonnement incroyable. Je suis (bientôt) étudiant, j'ai un MacBook Pro, un iPhone 3GS (en attendant mon 4), et j'ai hésité pendant 1 semaine entre un iPad 3G+WiFi 16Go et un WiFi 32Go.

J'avais exactement les mêmes interrogations que toi, mais à vraiment un cheveu près.

Donc autant te le dire: j'ai pris le 32Go WiFi.

je vais me servir de mon ipad en amphi pour la prise de note et voilà pourquoi j'ai pris la version WiFi only. Evernote se synchronise en WiFi et automatiquement avec n'importe quel autre appareil possédant Evernote d'installé dessus et dont le compte correspond à celui paramètre sur l'iPad (prenons l'iPad comme référence). Donc j'ai installé Evernote sur mon MacBook Pro (17", je précise pour la suite&#8230.

Et j'ai testé, c'est niquel chrome.

Maintenant que je t'ai dit ce que je pensais du remplacement du MacBook Pro par un ipad: frappe rapide, réactivité excellente (en même temps c'est que de la frappe hein&#8230, et encombrement minimum,; léger (j'ai un 17"&#8230, bref, que des avantages: tu le prends partout avec toi, tu lis tes cours et tes notes n'importe où et n'importe quand, avec une autonomie de 10hoo, tu n'as strictement aucun souci&#8230;
J'avais demandé, pour la référence, à Mr Torregano (cherche le sur Google tu verras), et iul m'avait dit et assuré que l'iPad était excellent en mode prise de note et qu'il voyait bien une percée des iPad en fac l'année prochaine. Voilà pourquoi l'iPad peut remplacer un MacBook Pro auquel il reste synchronisé (MobileMe, Evernote Sync&#8230.

Maintenant, passons au modèle. Imaginons que tu aies besoin d'une information extrêmement rapidement, une question de vie ou de mort, tu dégaines ton iPhone&#8230; et c'est réglé. Imagine toi le nombre de borne WiFi partout aujourd'hui. Café, restaurant, McDo, restau U, Faculté&#8230; évidemment logement. En plus du fait que tu puisses avoir recours à ton iPad, dis toi aussi que si jamais tu te dis "pour 4&#8364;, l'application Wired les vaut largement, et que tu vois qu'elle pèse 500Mo, tu te dis: "putaiiiiiin, j'ai plus que 4Go de dispo, il faut que j'ajoute des photos de mon dernier WE dans les Alpes, et que je mette deux trois films sympa, que je loue Là-haut, je n'aurais pas assez de placcccccccccceeeeeeeeeeee !!".
Avec un modèle 32Go, tu peux en louer à la pelle des films.

Pour moi: 
-OUI: l'iPad va remplacer ton MacBook Pro comme "preneur de notes".
-OUI: prends un 32Go WiFi&#8230; Un abonnement de plus et la rareté des cas d'urgence où tu as absolument besoin de l'internet cellulaire est palliée par la présence de ton iPhone.

Voilà pour mon avis ! mais c'est dingue qu'on soit dans un cas similaire, mis de côté le fait que je fasse médecine, que je sois à Strasbourg et que j'ai un iPad&#8230; :love:

@ +


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2010)

Je serais assez d'accord avec l'avis précédent. J'élimine d'office le 3G parce que bon je vais pas cumuler les forfaits (j'ai déjà l'iphone et à ce titre il me semble plus compatible avec un besoin 3G ponctuel type gps, mail important..., qu'un ipad quand même plus imposant et moins "sortable" au coin d'une rue).
Pour ce qui est de la capacité j'ai envie de dire ça dépend (et ça dépend ça...dépasse!)
Pour une utilisation quasi exclusivement domicile "et" principalement internet alors le 16 Go doit suffire ( A savoir quand même : sur 16 Go il n'y en a que 14 de dispo. ! Moins l' OS et ça fait pas bcp) mais si tu veux partir en deplacement, vacances etc... et mettre quelques films puis possibilité d'y vider ton APN alors là le 32 Go s'impose à mon avis.
Moi j'ai pris un 16 Go et je vais voir pour le changer contre un 32 car il ne me reste que 7.5 Go de dipso en 1 semaine d'utilisation :rose:


----------



## sapiens07 (8 Juin 2010)

J'ai un 32go et je vais le renvoyer semaine prochaine (car acheté via l apple store) pour prendre un 64 go... au bout de 2 semaines, il reste deja plus beaucoup de place. en fait c'est mon fils de 4 ans qui utilise l Ipad, c'est genial pour lui et je lui ai mis ses series animées preferées, en voiture ca passe super etc... donc je me suis dit que dans 1 an avec le multitache et les applications + jeux, 32 go ca allait etre short.


----------



## alexparis1 (9 Juin 2010)

pour avoir testé l'IPAD (sans clavier) en TD (de droit), c'est un peu lent, tu fais plus d'erreurs qu'avec un clavier.

A voir avec un clavier blue tooth.


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2010)

un clavier bluetooth c'est un clavier physique donc...


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2010)

Je pense que le dock+clavier est un élément, si ce n'est L'élement à acheter !


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2010)

tout ce que je peux dire c'et qu'après 13 jours d'utilisation de mon 16 Go je suis retourné à la FNAC l'échanger contre un... 64Go! Ouf!...de la place...!
je me suis vite aperçu que compte tenu de l'exceptionnelle qualité et conception de l'ipad, le pépère allait servir bcp plus que prévu initialement et que je me retrouverais vite à l'etroit.
Par contre je reste sûr que la 3G ne me sera d'aucune utilité.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Juin 2010)

Tu as mis quoi dedans pour remplir aussi vite le joujou ?


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2010)

Le premier? Environ 150 morceaux, 3 films,400 photos, 1Go d' applications et déjà j étais a 7 Go de dispo. Tu pars en vac tu veux t ajouter 3,4 films et vider une sd de 4Go et c'est juste, tandis que là...


----------



## Macuserman (12 Juin 2010)

Oui, là tu es peinard ! 
Les films: la seule chose que je ne mets pas sur mon iPad. Streaming powaaaa. 
Fail: Flash needed. Epic fail !


----------

